

The expulsions have begun – Google Books gone from iOS - fpgeek
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/07/24/the-expulsions-have-begun-google-books-gone-from-ios/

======
getsat
Can you resubmit/edit the title to use the one from the linked article? This
one makes no sense.

~~~
fpgeek
Done. My reservation is that we're only inferring that Google Books has been
expelled, that has not been confirmed. OTOH, my replacement being confusing is
clearly a bigger problem.

------
JeremyBanks
Does anybody know how the stores in those apps were implemented? I use the
Kindle app, and its [Kindle Store] button just opens Amazon's mobile site in
Safari. That could be what distinguishes it from the other book stores.

~~~
fpgeek
Kindle is the same as the rest. They all used to kick out to Safari. At first,
this was because there was no in-app purchase API, so kicking out to the
website was the only practical option. Then Apple added in-app purchase, but
none of the ebook vendors wanted to use it (partly because of the 30% slice,
but there were other practical issues as well).

